# How Many?



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

How many kids do you think she has? Third time kidder Her name is Thunderbolt.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Twins! :-D


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

when is she due?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> when is she due?


February 16


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Her belly was smaller last year and she had triplet's.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm thinking triplets!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I was going to say twins, but if her belly is larger this year I say triplets. Some goats hide kids very well!


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

This is her year and a half old kid.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing trips


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

He was one of the triplets from her last kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can fool us.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl! I’m guessing triplets as well, but they sure can trick us sometimes! 
Are you planning on keeping any doelings if she has one or two?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Pretty girl! I'm guessing triplets as well, but they sure can trick us sometimes!
> Are you planning on keeping any doelings if she has one or two?


I'm not sure why?


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Welcome to the "Due Feb. 16th" waiting room. She looks about the same size as mine, I hope it's trips so it'll give me hope. Fingers crossed.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Jrsno1fan said:


> Welcome to the "Due Feb. 16th" waiting room. She looks about the same size as mine, I hope it's trips so it'll give me hope. Fingers crossed.


What breed is yours?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

QNQ Boers said:


> I'm not sure why?


It was just a question out of curiosity.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> It was just a question out of curiosity.


ok,I hope so she is a great doe.


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Just a plain ol' boer doe. Mated with a Tiger Dapple.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Jrsno1fan said:


> Just a plain ol' boer doe. Mated with a Tiger Dapple.


mine was bred to a traditional boer buck.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Twins is my guess.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Has she had them yet?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

No not yet almost ready to pop.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

She just had triplets!!!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats! They are so cute. Buckling/doeling ratio?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Congrats! They are so cute. Buckling/doeling ratio?


Two bucklings one doeling.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

One of the bucklings can't walk on his own. Its one of his back legs that is giving him trouble any ideas he just drags it behind him.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

QNQ Boers said:


> One of the bucklings can't walk on his own. Its one of his back legs that is giving him trouble any ideas he just drags it behind him.


I'm not sure what's going on with it.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Should I try to make a splint?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have any BO/SE on hand? I've had a couple that have done that before, usually triplets/quads. He's probably selenium deficient. 

Congrats on the triplets, glad I was wrong! 
:kid2::kid2::kid3:


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Do you have any BO/SE on hand? I've had a couple that have done that before, usually triplets/quads. He's probably selenium deficient.
> 
> Congrats on the triplets, glad I was wrong!
> :kid2::kid2::kid3:


Ok thanks my neighbor is going to bring me some.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, Bo-se, if it is a small size kid, give 1/4 cc if bigger give 1/2 cc SQ.
Yes, you can brace the leg, but, if mama starts to reject the kid, remove it and help the kid go nurse until stronger. I had it happen, the mom started horn hitting the kid because of the brace and was acting as if the kid was not hers, it happened right away. 

Congrats they are cute.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep, Bo-se, if it is a small size kid, give 1/4 cc if bigger give 1/2 cc SQ.
> Yes, you can brace the leg, but, if mama starts to reject the kid, remove it and help the kid go nurse until stronger. I had it happen, the mom started horn hitting the kid because of the brace and was acting as if the kid was not hers, it happened right away.
> 
> Congrats they are cute.


Thanks I had 4 more today.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A quad or a couple twins/singles?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Lstein said:


> A quad or a couple twins/singles?


2 sets of twins.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice! All doing good? What are they?


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Nice! All doing good? What are they?


All 4 are doelings. So far out of seven kids 5 doelings.Yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------

